# Tropical fragrances that aren't sickly sweet?



## SagMaria (Apr 22, 2007)

For example, Ralph Rocks which is aimed towards teeny boppers, the scent is too sweet and makes me want to gag.  I'm lookng for a nice tropical scent that is fresh and authentic.  Suggestions?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 22, 2007)

oh i have some ideas because these are my favorite scents!
-Escada Rockin' Rio + Pacific Paradise. Im guessing their new one sunset heat is good too, but I havent smelled it yet. 
Rockin Rio is by far my favorite, but it was limeted edition so it may be tricky to find in stores ( i found mine at Loehmans)
-Ralph Lauren Hot is one of my favorites it has sort of a coconut type smell. 

I know i have more, so I'll keep thinking and post more when i remember.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 22, 2007)

Salvatore Ferragamo Incanto Dreams.
Its AMAZING imo!!! check it out at Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would maybe shy away from Escadas secents, they tend to be on the sticky sickly sweet side in my experience (but I like that so I love them haha)


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 22, 2007)

Michael Kors Hawaii.  More floral than sweet.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 23, 2007)

Salvatore Ferragamo Incanto Dreams
yeahhh! thats sucha good one! I love the Incanto Shine one too but it doesnt seem too tropically.


----------



## SELFstyled (Apr 24, 2007)

I third 'Incanto Charms' it's one of my personal faves & I usually don't like scents that are super sweet (ie Pink Sugar etc).


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 24, 2007)

Escada perfumes are lovelyyyy


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 25, 2007)

try YSL Young Sexy Lovely.. it's my new scent for spring.. sweet, but nice... not sure if categorized as tropical, but there's fruity notes and a slight citrus

From NowSmellThis:
"The light and joyful Young Sexy Lovely is the result of a perfect blend of well-selected fruits. The aromatic recipe includes luminous Nashi pears, sparkling Italian mandarin and fresh blackcurrant. This fruity bouquet is then wrapped in a mist of cherry blossoms, transparent and light, a few Chinese magnolia petals here and there and the velvety scent of vineyard peach. The comfort of crystalline musks, the roundness of amber and the generosity of cedarwood also help reveal the tenderness and sensuality of this new eau de toilette. (via bangkokpost)"


----------



## holly_golightly (Apr 30, 2007)

either of these from estee lauder

pleasures-"It is a delightful sheer floral created from lilies and peonies, jasmine and Karo-Karounde blossoms, all tingling with the rare essence of exotic Baie Rose." really clean and floral. I love it.

beautiful-violets and lilies, roses and lilacs, marigold and orange blossoms (its very a warm woody based and a little citrus. very sophisticated and clean.)


----------



## mistella (Apr 30, 2007)

I love the Escada perfumes but I agree with Dreamergrl, they are on the sweet side. but they smell sooo good. I also have Incanto Charms. Try Michael Kors Island & Island Hawaii. they're very fresh and floral (not too sweet)


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Apr 30, 2007)

I love Ferragamo Incanto -- the one in the blue package.

M. Kors - Hawaii Island


----------



## user79 (May 1, 2007)

D&G Light Blue

Givenchy Eau Torride


----------



## Juneplum (May 2, 2007)

i just bought virgin island water by creed and lemme tell you - it takes me home! (i'm from jamaica) it's the perfect island-y scent - a hint of coconut, lime and flowers.. it is DIVINE!


----------



## ..kels* (May 2, 2007)

honestly.. i love miami glow.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 2, 2007)

Escada Sunet Heat!!! Omg, it's really nice (I love their fragrances). It smells like papaya and sanadlwood. Very tropical without being too sweet.

Island Micheal Kors Hawaii is also nice, it smells like clementines and ginger.


----------



## juli (May 2, 2007)

Definately Incanto Charms by Salvatore Ferragamo. I tried this today for the first time and OMG its really really heavenly fruity gooddddd!!

I have been eye-ing on Incanto Dream and Incanto Shine but I am hearing mixed review about these.  Dream as not good as charms and weak staying power of Shine.  

Escada pacific paradise is good and rockin rio as well!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 3, 2007)

The perfumes by Comptor Sud Pacifique (I know I spelled the name wrong) are lovely tropical type perfumes,that is what they specialize in.. You can find them on Sephora.com.


----------



## SagMaria (May 7, 2007)

Mmm sounds so yummy is it sickly sweet though?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_i just bought virgin island water by creed and lemme tell you - it takes me home! (i'm from jamaica) it's the perfect island-y scent - a hint of coconut, lime and flowers.. it is DIVINE!_


----------



## Juneplum (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SagMaria* 

 
_Mmm sounds so yummy is it sickly sweet though?_

 
not at all! seriously, it's one of my FAVORITE perfumes right now.. not overpowering, and the scent lasts long! check it out the notes.. it is delish! i bought the biggest bottle they had!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/ca...765cat  000449


----------



## Willa (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_honestly.. i love miami glow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too, got 2 bottles of it when I heard it was going to be discontinued


----------



## yummy411 (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_honestly.. i love miami glow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
i absolutely love it too! after it warms up a bit... i'm sad that they discontinued it, but great that you can get it locally and inexpensively at targets and marshalls. speaking of, i'll pick up another bottle!


----------



## surfdiva (May 8, 2007)

Kors Hawaii for sure. 

Another good one is Estee Lauder Beyond Paradise - it similar notes.


----------



## SagMaria (May 10, 2007)

OUCH!!!!!!!!  I don't like the price tag on this one...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can you suggest something similar that is less moola...?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_not at all! seriously, it's one of my FAVORITE perfumes right now.. not overpowering, and the scent lasts long! check it out the notes.. it is delish! i bought the biggest bottle they had!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/ca...765cat  000449_


----------



## glam8babe (May 13, 2007)

jlo miami glow and escada sunset hear


----------



## glam8babe (May 13, 2007)

heat* lol


----------



## Hilly (May 13, 2007)

Lolita Lempika


----------



## flawdperfecti0n (Nov 25, 2007)

Escada's Sunset Heat. I'm in love. ;_;


----------



## GreekChick (Nov 27, 2007)

The original Marc Jacobs For Her. Smells like a tropical rainforest in a bottle.


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 25, 2008)

Escada Moon Sparkle is wonderful as well.


----------



## Patricia (Sep 30, 2008)

virgin island water by creed, veryyyy expensive though!


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_virgin island water by creed, veryyyy expensive though!_

 
Its great and so worth the cash! I love this fragrance =) its something very classy and it is very captivating!


----------

